

Github for designers - mvkel

I had a random thought for a site idea today: A public version control system for designers.<p>I come from a design background and I don't know any designers who version control their assets, like PSDs, Illustrator files, InDesign, etc. Sites like Github are designed for apps, so the presentation layer is optimized for lists of files. From a designer's perspective, seeing thumbnails would be more appropriate.<p>Does a site like this exist? As a designer, would you want a system in place for handling versioning of your design assets?<p>Personally, I think it's very important and it should be part of any designer's toolbox. It could be as simple as building something on top of Github, just with a different presentation layer.<p>Shortcomings:
- No cherry-picking changes. Each commit is a new instance.
- Adobe stuff is integral for designers, but is limited in what data can be extracted.
======
kaylarose
GitHub's new image compare mode[1][2] would work really well for designers*

[1] Blog Post: <https://github.com/blog/817-behold-image-view-modes>

[2] Demo: [https://github.com/cameronmcefee/Image-Diff-View-
Modes/commi...](https://github.com/cameronmcefee/Image-Diff-View-
Modes/commit/8e95f70c9c47168305970e91021072673d7cdad8)

Coupled with Kaleidascope on the desktop: <http://www.kaleidoscopeapp.com/>

I think the problem is introducing the _IDEA_ of version control to designers.
Once they grok the idea, they usually like it. But with the exception of web
designers, most designers aren't introduced to the concept.

*I was a designer before I was a developer

------
aeontech
Check out Gridiron Flow - it has built-in version control as well as a bunch
of other cool features for digital asset management for designers.

<http://www.gridironsoftware.com/products>

[http://gigaom.com/collaboration/visual-versioning-how-a-
demo...](http://gigaom.com/collaboration/visual-versioning-how-a-demo-of-
gridirons-flow-blew-my-mind/)

------
Rhodee
I think its an interesting idea. Never saw anything quite resembling that in
the wild. Might it be that open source code != open source design? Both groups
collaborate, but what does it say that designers fawn over sites like forrst
(which is walled) and coders like Git? Perhaps a different question needs to
be asked - like what tools would a designer use to not simply outsource but
open up the design process?

------
joshbert
I would love to see something like this. I'm a part of Forrst, but this isn't
exactly what they do.

Something more open and mass-appealing than Designsvn would be terrific.

------
slater
Yes, this exists. Hang on while I find the link...

Edit: Found it: <http://designsvn.com/>

~~~
aeontech
This seems to require user to upload files to their server manually? Seems
like it's more like an asset management/approval tool?

------
ithkuil
Perhaps you might find this useful: <https://github.com/schacon/git-media>

